# Supplements for dogs on Raw Diet?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What does everyone use? I've been adding digest all and Spirulina? Do I need something else? I have to be careful of allergies, so feedsentials and Sunday Sundae are out because of that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How long after starting raw can I do a blood test on them to make sure everything is good? I have a baseline with Brennan because he got sick about a couple weeks after starting raw. His blood work two weeks in was great.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

i give him grizzly salmon oil/Nupro gold and probiotic.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

My signif is in the health and fitness industry. I think there are more supplements in this house then actual food stuffs. We do a lot of them both human and K9. Here's what my guys get in addition to their daily portions of meat, bone, organ, and commercial dog food. 

Daily Supplements: 

All the dogs get
- Healthy Fat (Mix/Rotate between Coconut Oil, Hemp Oil, Salmon Oil and Krill Oil)
- Powdered Greens (Mix of Wheat Grass, Barley Grass, Alfalfa, Spirulina, Chlorella, & Kelp) 
- Freeze Dried Fruit Powder (Mix of Blueberry, Raspberry, Blackberry, Cranberry, and Papaya) 
- Mushroom Powder (mix of several species)
- Digestive Enzymes and Probiotic mix. 
- Gelatin

In addition to the above the intact adult male gets the following daily
- saw palmetto

And the 15 yr old also gets 
- Green Lipped Mussel 
- Beet Root Powder
- Ginko Biloba
- 3x the amount of the mushroom mix
- no salt added canned green beans 

Non daily supplements include 

- Dairy & Eggs (Goats milk, Yogurt, Cottage cheese, and Kefir. Chicken, Duck, and Quail eggs)
- Fermented Fish Stock
- Fermented Veggies
- Canned Pumpkin
- Fresh Fruits and Veggies
- Montmorillonite Clay
- Egg Shell Powder
- Bone Broth
- Local Honey
- Bee Pollen
- Squid Ink 
- Some Pods & root super foods (Carob, mesquite,maca and yucca)
- Some Seeds/Nuts (Pumpkin seeds, sunflower, flax, chia, hemp seeds, almonds) 
- Various Herbs and Spices (Garlic, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm, Ginger, Turmeric, Basil, Oregano, Rosemary, Rose hips, Cinnamon, Parsley, Mint, etc)
- Various Commercial Supplement Mixes (I've probably bought them all) 

I know I am missing some stuff in there too. Jeez.. Now that I have written it out it does seem like a lot! Ah well. I could go into detail about why I choose to feed each of these, the health benefits of each - but I won't bore you.  I guess some of these can be considered more "food" then supplement as well. My biggest focus is variety, I honestly believe that is the key to good health. I have to laugh at myself sometimes with the way I feed the pups. Especially when I think about all the dogs that are surviving on Ol'roy  

*shrug* All the pups here are healthy and happy. I enjoy feeding them. It makes me feel good to mitigate health concerns through their diet. Most of the supplement choices I make are with immune support and degenerative disease prevention (or support in the case of my senior) in mind. Now if I can only get over my carb and processed food addiction to eat more like my dogs do!

Don't sweat it though. As long as your are meeting the DRA for the necessary macro and micro nutrients you don't *need* to supplement any further. And when in doubt about that - I say look up the values and do the math. I had some major spreadsheets going when I was first learning raw.


----------



## BMF_Racing (Jul 14, 2015)

Voodoolamb, 

thank you for all the info, it gives me alot of ideas on what I can add. It is appreciated.


Anyone have anything else they use? Just starting RAW and need all I can get.

thanks.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

BMF_Racing said:


> Voodoolamb,
> 
> thank you for all the info, it gives me alot of ideas on what I can add. It is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Aww no problem! I'm just a big fan as letting food be your medicine and vice versa. I enjoy talking about it. 

Even more so I enjoy what it does for my dogs! Good luck with transitioning your pups


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I give some raw zucchini with my meat, not a whole lot, just a slice. (I have friends whose gardens produce too much.) 

For my supplement, I mix it all and put it in an ice-tray. They get Turmeric, Coconut Oil, salmon oil, Diatomaceous Earth, Honest Kitchen's Pro Bloom Goat's Milk, ground black pepper, Wholistic Canine Complete(mix of things but includes kelp, flaxseed, etc.), and honey. 
Just makes it easier to give
















I also give Ester C tablets, and at times Honest Kitchen with their meals for extra carbs.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

I personally do not give any supplements with my dogs raw diet.. she gets a few pieces of chicken, some gizzards and hearts, and a veggie mix of carrots, green beans, cauliflower, broccoli, and sweet potatoes. I am not opposed to supplements, just this seems to work great for her. Considered supplements though.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I give my dog these - http://dancingpaws.com/store/daily-multi-vitamin-and-minerals/


180 is about half a year


----------

